# Social welfare - living with parents



## arasnella (28 Feb 2011)

Hi there, 


im 24

Just finishing college in May. 

Living with parents. Mother doesn't work. Dad just retired in January. 

Just wondering if i would be entitled to social welfare?


----------



## niceoneted (1 Mar 2011)

Will you be looking for and available for work? Or on what grounds will you be looking for SW.


----------



## Ildánach (1 Mar 2011)

If you apply for Jobseekers Allowance (or Supplementary Welfare Allowance while your claim is being processed), your parents means will be taken into account under Benefit & Privelege, until you are 25, after which you would be assessed only on your own means. See following for details http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/ua_benpriv.aspx


----------



## gipimann (1 Mar 2011)

In addition to the Benefit and Priviledge assessment mentioned above, there is also an age-related reduced rate of Jobseeker's Allowance payment for persons under 25.

The maximum rate for a person aged 22, 23 or 24 is currently €144pw


----------

